# Selling vintage Amana microwave?



## thompsonisland (May 30, 2008)

I saw some threads about stoves and stuff, but does anyone know where I might find a buyer for a vintage microwave?  It is in excellent condition, with the cookbook, original owner/family, and it works.  It weighs a lot, so I don't want to ship it.  I don't want a huge amount of money for it, I just want it to find a good home!


----------



## JModason (Jul 10, 2008)

How old is it exactly?  I've been looking for a new microwave...or an old, like-new microwave!


----------



## voodoochild76686 (Jul 10, 2008)

oh man you missed apwagner's oldest appliance Contest.  They had this contest for the oldest appliance, where you submitted a video of your appliance, which if you won you got a new one.  oh well maybe next year.


----------



## thompsonisland (Jul 12, 2008)

It's an original, I think probably 73 or 74.  It works; my mom had it in her office until very recently.  The thing is, it is ridiculously heavy, as with all those old appliances.  It wouldn't make sense to ship it anywhere - it would have to be a pick up.


----------

